# Mini Gentleman



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 25, 2014)

@Treecycle Hardwoods and I talked on facebook the other day, and he got me wanting to try this kit after I found it looking for the JR Gents he was wanting. Glad I did... I love the way these look. I got a bunch of kits from penkits.biz and they shipped super fast... got here today and couldn't resist giving one a go. I'm thinking this is Mexican coco, and obviously the 24k fountain kit. Have never used, or seen a fountain pen before, so after testing it out, I'm most certainly going to keep this one on my desk at work. 


PS... sorry for the trailer shot in the back. Wanted to try and show off the finish and that was the only place that I could find that showed off the shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice Jonathan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice work! If I am lucky my box will be waiting for me when I get home. My wife has some stuff planned for my bday this eve so i prolly won't get any shop time til tomorrow or saturday at the earliest. Good thing I have made one of these before other wise i would be in agony!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice!

Since you're just starting out with a fountain pen, I suggest you treat yourself to some good ink and use the converter (piston) instead of the stuff that comes in cartridges.

A couple of my favourites are the Chesterfield Sodalite (a kind of steel-gray) and the Antique Crimson from xFountainPens.com They have decent prices, and orders over $15 ship free. (I read that Chesterfield ink is the same stuff as Diamine ink, but don't know for sure.)

Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Since you're just starting out with a fountain pen, I suggest you treat yourself to some good ink and use the converter (piston) instead of the stuff that comes in cartridges.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to look in to that. I know that I've heard stories of my dad using pocket protectors (and tape on the bridge of his glasses, no less) in college because of fountain pens, but that's about all I know about them. I'll have to do some research and figure out what it is you're recommending. I think I have an idea just based on your description.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 25, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll have to do some research and figure out what it is you're recommending. I think I have an idea just based on your description.



Some kits come with an ink cartridge and a "cartridge/converter" -- others just with the cheapo ink cartridge. Here's a link to the cartridge/converter that lets you use ink from a bottle.

(There are fancier ones from other vendors -- the Schmidt brand are pretty good quality.)


----------



## SENC (Sep 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice work! If I am lucky my box will be waiting for me when I get home. My wife has some stuff planned for my bday this eve so i prolly won't get any shop time til tomorrow or saturday at the earliest. Good thing I have made one of these before other wise i would be in agony!


Happy Birthday, Greg!!! Are you half Mike's age, yet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> Happy Birthday, Greg!!! Are you half Mike's age, yet?


Idk maybe I am a year or 3 short of that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's another... DIW 24k rollerball. Thought I had all the fingerprints wiped off, clearly didn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jonathan, you are turning out some real nice pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice work Jonathan Watch out! Pens are addicting LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 25, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice work Jonathan Watch out! Pens are addicting LOL



Couldn't decide on "thank you" or "agree"... so that should convey my thoughts. haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 25, 2014)

What we really need is a "_now he tells me!"_ icon 

Nice rollerball -- that DIW sure makes a good looking pen in the right hands.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> What we really need is a "_now he tells me!"_ icon
> 
> Nice rollerball -- that DIW sure makes a good looking pen in the right hands.



Haha... I was addicted to pens when I turned my first one. Always wondered why people got so bent out of shape about turning them, now I know. I can't figure out whether I like the fountain or rollerball best... but I can say without a doubt that I can't believe I've never written with a pen that wrote so good. And these, I'm sure, are cheap kits by some standards. 

Yep, that DIW looks pretty sweet... I'd say someone more experienced could have really done a number on a pen with that blank. Good thing I've got 20 or so more sappy blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 25, 2014)

Great looking pens!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep, looks great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

